# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  βρώμη είδη και συνταγές

## leangains

Συγνώμη για το Αγγλικό κείμενο μετάφραση προσεχώς

  Κάποια από αυτά είδη βρώμης δεν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα μπορείτε να κάνετε τις συνταγές με τa Quick  Oats αλεσμένα, να τα περάσετε από πλεντερ δλδ.
 Καλή ¨Ορεξη

Varieties of Oats
From least to most processed:

Oat groats, or whole oats: These are minimally processed, only by removing the outer hull. They are very nutritious, but need to be cooked and/or soaked for a long period of time to so you don’t break your teeth on them.

Oat bran: This is the outer casing that is removed from the groats. The bran is particularly high in soluble fiber. Oat bran is very versatile, and can be used with groats or alone, and as an addition to baking recipes, or even raw in shakes.

Steel-cut oats, or Irish oats: These are groats that have been chopped into small pieces. They have a firmer texture than rolled oats, and people in the know often prefer them for hot oatmeal cereals and muesli. A tip on purchasing steel-cut oats: some of the name brand varieties are prohibitively expensive, so search for them in bulk, where you can fill an entire tub of protein powder (empty it first!) for $5 US.

Rolled oats, or old-fashioned oats: These are oat groats that are steamed and flattened with huge rollers so that they cook quicker, in about 5 to 15 minutes. 

Quick oats: These are groats that have been cut into several pieces before being steamed and rolled into thinner flakes, thus reducing the cooking time to 3-5 minutes. While they cook quicker, any oat aficionado will tell you that they lack the hearty texture and nutty flavor of the less-processed varieties.

Instant oats: These are made by chopping groats into tiny pieces, precooking them, drying them, then smashing them with a big roller. They need only be mixed with a hot liquid. They usually have flavorings and salt added. All of this processing removes all traces of the original texture and rich flavor of the groats.

Oat flour: Oat flour is made from groats that have been ground into a powder, and contains no gluten so it does not rise like wheat flour. It can also be made at home by grinding rolled oats into a powder in a blender. 

Recipes

Enough rambling-on about fallen empires and baby-soft skin, it’s time for the lowdown on how to cook these little miracle grains. I’m always baffled when I hear people say how much they despise oats. Maybe they’re not so good if you use the quick oats, plain, cooked in the microwave, with dishwater, while being whipped by giant fish heads. I’ve never met a person who wasn’t impressed with the taste of my blueberry oatmeal. And I’ve introduced it to a lot of people. Roommates, parents, friends, friends of friends, girlfriends, roommate’s girlfriends, family and friends of girlfriends; nary an unsatisfied consumer, yet.

By the way, all of these recipes are compatible with John Berardi’s dietary advice outlined in his Massive Eating and Don’t Diet plans. In other words, protein is included with every meal, and large amounts of carbs and fat are avoided in the same meal. In case you weren’t paying attention earlier, the oat is a grain, thus making it a carbohydrate source. So all of the following recipes are for P+C meals. 

Blueberry Oatmeal

Here it is, the breakfast that fulfills your every nutritional want and desire. A little warning: once you go steel-cut, there’s no going back. This recipe makes a large bowl of oatmeal, which I usually eat during Massive Eating phases. You can reduce the ingredients if you want fewer carbs and overall k/cals during dieting phases.

Ingredients:

1/2 cup steel-cut oats
1/3 cup oat bran
1/2 cup frozen blueberries
1.5 scoops chocolate whey protein powder
Water, as directed
¼ teaspoon salt
Dash of cinnamon (big dash)
Dash of Splenda (big dash)

Instructions:

Add steel cut oats into 3 to 4 cups of water at night before you go to bed. Bring to a boil, simmer a couple of minutes, then remove from heat, cover the pot, and hit the hay. The longer you simmer and/or the more water you use, the larger the bowl of oatmeal, as the oats tend to soak up water like a sponge.

In the AM, bring the oats to a simmer once again on medium-low heat, adding the salt, cinnamon, and raw oat bran. Continue stirring and simmering for 5 minutes, or until you get the desired thickness (you may have to simmer for longer to boil-off some of the water). Turn off the heat, then add the frozen blueberries and some Splenda. 

Stir until the blueberries are melted, thus cooling the oatmeal and allowing the protein powder to be added. The consistency should be fairly thick, especially after the oat bran has been added and cooked a bit. You might need to add some water in the AM, depending on how much was boiled-off the night before.

Macronutrient Profile:

k/cal: 699
Fat (g): 13 (2.5s, 4.7m, 4.6p)
Carbs: 111 (20 fiber)
Protein: 54

Strawberry-Banana Oatmeal

Given that you will probably never tire of the blueberry oatmeal, you might be tempted to neglect this recipe. But give it a try; variety is good!

Ingredients:

1/2 cup steel-cut oats
1/3 cup oat bran
3/4 cup frozen or fresh strawberries
1 medium banana, sliced
1.5 scoops strawberry or vanilla whey protein powder
Water, as directed
¼ teaspoon salt
Dash of cinnamon (big dash)

Instructions:

In the evening, prepare the oats in the same manner as the Blueberry Oatmeal recipe. Again in the morning, bring the oats to a simmer and add the banana, salt, cinnamon, and oat bran. Keep stirring and simmer until you have the desired consistency (10 minutes or so), remove from heat, and stir-in the strawberries and protein powder.

Macronutrient Profile:

k/cal: 696
Fat (g): 11 (2.3s, 3.9m, 3.7p)
Carbs: 116 (19 fiber)
Protein: 50

Baked Apple-Cinnamon Oatmeal

If you’re in the mood for a hearty meal to feed that insatiable P+C demon inside of you, this one might just appease the beast.

Ingredients: 

3 cups old fashioned oats
1 cup oat bran
1 large apple, chopped (I prefer Macintosh)
4 scoops vanilla or strawberry protein powder
1 tsp salt
2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 cup pitted dates, chopped
4 cups water
1 tsp vanilla extract

Instructions:

Combine dry ingredients in a bowl and mix well. In a separate container combine water and vanilla. Combine all ingredients, stirring gently. Pour into 8" x 8" baking dish, coated with cooking spray. Bake at 350 degrees F for 35 minutes, or until the liquid has been absorbed and the oatmeal is tender. Over baking will result in dry oatmeal.

If you really want to make it special, put it in a bowl and pour a little milk over it. The two go hand in hand.

Makes 4 servings

Macronutrient Profile, per serving:

k/cal: 520
Fat (g): 9 (2s, 3m, 4p)
Carbs: 85 (15 fiber)
Protein: 35

Apple Cobbler Protein Bars

I took great pains to create a P+C protein bar that is not as dry and chewy as Fido’s rubber bone. These bars provide a multi-layer gooey goodness that appeases even the most finicky of eaters. Just leave out the “protein bars” in the title if you’re feeding them to a disbeliever.

Ingredients:
1 cup oat flour
1 cup whole wheat flour
6 scoops strawberry or vanilla whey protein powder
2/3 cup nonfat plain yogurt
1 jumbo egg white
1 cup oat bran
1 cup granulated Splenda
1 cup applesauce, unsweetened
2 tbsp honey
1 large apple, chopped
2 tsp vanilla extract
2 tsp cinnamon
½ teaspoon salt
1 tbsp olive oil

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 350-degrees F.

Combine these in a large bowl: oat flour, whole wheat flour, salt, 1 teaspoon cinnamon, and most of the Splenda, leaving a couple of tablespoons for later. Stir these dry ingredients together.

Put the yogurt, egg white, vanilla extract, and olive oil in a blender, and turn it on low. Add the protein powder 1 scoop at a time, until thoroughly blended. Pour this mixture into the bowl, and stir together until it has the consistency of dough.

Coat a 8X12 inch baking pan with cooking spray, then pour the mixture into the pan, flattening it up to the edges.

Next, mix the applesauce, 1 teaspoon cinnamon, chopped apple, and honey together, and pour over the top of the dough mixture in the pan, spreading evenly.

Sprinkle the oat bran over the top, until thoroughly and evenly covered, then sprinkle the remaining Splenda over the top.

Bake for 15 minutes at 350-degrees F, and then switch to broil for 3-4 minutes, just until top is slightly browned. Be careful not to overcook. 

Makes 12 bars.

Macronutrient Profile (each serving)

K/cal: 183
Fat: 3 g (1s, 1m, 1p)
Carbs: 27g (4 fiber)
Protein: 16 g

Cranberry Oat Brownies

These are simple, quick, and delicious, combining nutritious ingredients that all compliment one another.

Ingredients:
1 ½ cups rolled oats, ground into a powder in a food processor
1 cup whole wheat flour
5 scoops chocolate protein powder
1 cup granulated Splenda
1/3 cup dried cranberries
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp cinnamon
½ tsp salt
2/3 cup nonfat plain yogurt
1/3 cup applesauce
2 tbsp honey
1 tbsp olive oil

Combine the dry ingredients in a large bowl, mixing briefly. Add the yogurt, applesauce, and oil to a food processor, and mix on low. 

Add the protein powder into this mixture, while blending, one scoop at a time, until thoroughly blended. 

Pour this mixture into the dry ingredients, add the honey, and stir together until everything is mixed well.

Pour the dough into a 8X12 inch cooking dish, and bake at 350-degrees F for 10-12 minutes (don’t cook it too long or it will lose it’s chewy texture and moisture).

Makes 8 brownies.

Macronutrient Profile, per brownie:
k/cal: 253
Fat (g): 4 (0.8s, 2.2m, 0.9p)
Carbs: 37 (4 fiber)
Protein: 18

Cranberry-Orange Whole Grain Loaf

If you want to surprise your family with a tasty side dish at Thanksgiving, throw one of these on the table. Or make a loaf any other time of the year to fulfill those macronutrient requirements.

Ingredients:
1.5 cups rolled oats
1 cup whole wheat flour
½ cup nonfat dry milk powder
4 scoops strawberry or vanilla whey protein powder (for the love of God, don’t use chocolate, ech!)
0.5 cups water
Juice from 1 orange
Grated peel from 1 orange (don’t go overboard on the peel, or it gets bitter)
½ cup applesauce
½ tbsp canola oil
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 tbsp baking powder
Dash of ground nutmeg (small dash)
½ tsp salt
¾ cup dried cranberries
2 teaspoons whole flax seeds*
½ cup granulated Splenda

Instructions:

Combine the dry ingredients in a large bowl, and mix with a large wooden spoon.

Add the water, applesauce, oil, vanilla, and mix thoroughly. Using a fine grater, shave the outer skin from an orange, until obtaining about 2 tablespoons of grated peel. Add the grated peel, and squeeze the orange into the mix, removing any seeds. 

Divide the mixture into two loaf pans, coated with cooking spray. Cook for 20-25 minutes at 350 degrees. 

*Whole flax seeds are not digested, unless you spend 20 minutes chewing every bite. They are added to this recipe more for texture, so don’t worry about the chewing thing. For the nutritional information, half of the given seeds were included in the macronutrient profile, which is based on the assumption that half of the seeds will pass straight through you.

Macronutrient Profile, per 1/3 loaf:

k/cal: 327
Fat (g): 5 (1s, 2m, 2p)
Carbs: 53 (7 fiber)
Protein: 22

Ginger Apricot Scones

Well, well…aren’t we fancy with our homemade scones? Don’t worry, if the guys in the gym ask you what you’re eating, you can just call them “protein pucks”.

1 cup whole-wheat flour, plus ½ cup of wheat flour, set aside
1 cup rolled oats
1 cup oat flour
6 scoops strawberry whey protein powder
¾ cup dried apricots, chopped
½ cup applesauce
2-inch cube of fresh ginger root, peeled and chopped
¼ cup granulated Splenda
1 ¼ tsp baking powder
¼ tsp salt
¼ cup nonfat dry milk powder
½ cup water
½ tbsp canola or olive oil

Instructions:

Combine the dry ingredients in a large bowl (except the ½ cup whole wheat flour). To make the oat flour, process 1 cup of rolled oats in a blender on high, until transformed into a fine powder.

Add the applesauce and water, and mix until a soft dough is formed. Spoon-out 1/3 of the dough and place on a floured surface. Sprinkle flour over the top of the pile, and flatten into a 3/4 –inch thick circular patty. Cut the circle into four wedges (twice crosswise). Place each wedge on a cookie sheet coated with cooking spray. Repeat for the remaining 3rds of the dough.

Cook for 10-12 minutes at 350 degrees F.

Makes 12 scones

Macronutrient Profile, per scone:

k/cal: 189
Fat (g): 3 (0.5s, 1.5m, 1p)
Carbs: 27 (4 fiber)
Protein: 14

Savory Oatmeal Recipes

All right, there are enough recipes above to satisfy the sweet tooth of your average Krispy Kreme junkie. But don’t be fooled into thinking that oats are synonymous with the adjectives “fruity” or “sugary”. The versatility of oats is endless, and the following savory recipes will put to rest any misperceptions of some schmaltzy sucrose addict feverishly devouring a tray of oat brownies. Here are some recipes that hark back to the time of the “oat-eating barbarians”.

Shakshuka

You won’t find many Levantines eating a sugary bowl of cereal for breakfast. Shakshuka, a seasoned mixture of tomatoes and eggs, is a common breakfast in the Eastern Mediterranean. Here is a version with the added goodness of oats.

Ingredients:
1/3 cup steel-cut oats
2 large tomatoes, chopped
2 tbsp tomato paste
1 medium onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, chopped
1 large egg, whole
¾ cup raw egg whites
salt and pepper, to taste

Instructions:

Bring the oats, tomatoes, and tomato paste to a boil in 2 cups of water. Cover and reduce heat to a simmer for 25 minutes. 

Sauté the onion and garlic in a skillet coated with cooking spray and add these to the pot when the oats have finished cooking. The consistency should be thick, but a little soupy. More water may need to be added at this point to achieve the desired consistency. 

Spread the whole egg and egg whites over the surface, stirring gently to break the yolk. Cover and simmer for an additional 3-4 minutes. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and serve it up.

Macronutrient Profile:

k/cal: 516
Fat (g): 10 (2.3s, 3.2m, 2.5p)
Carbs: 71 (13 fiber)
Protein: 40

Oat-Chicken Salad

This recipe is light and refreshing, for those hot August days when a steaming bowl of oats is the last thing on your mind.

Ingredients:
Chicken breast, 6 oz cooked
½ cup steel-cut oats
1 large tomato, chopped
1 large cucumber, chopped
2 scallions, diced
1/3 cup fresh mint and/or parsley, chopped
Juice from 1 fresh lemon
Dash of salt
2 large romaine leaves

Instructions:

I usually grill a few pounds of chicken breasts and store them in Ziploc bags in the fridge for a quick protein fix. Slice one of these chicken breasts and put aside for later. 

Place the oats in a pot and cover with boiling water. Allow to sit for 20 minutes, then drain. When well drained and slightly cooled, mix the oats with the tomato, cucumber, scallions, mint/parsley, lemon juice and salt. Cover and refrigerate until cool.

Serve over the romaine leaves and top with the sliced chicken breast.

Macronutrient Profile:

k/cal: 700
Fat (g): 13 (2.9s, 3.9m, 3.7p)
Carbs: 77 (15 fiber)
Protein: 72

Stuffed Bell Peppers

Here is a hearty recipe that combines the goodness of oats, good quality protein, and plenty of antioxidants from the veggies and spices.

12 oz ground turkey breast (98% lean)
1 cup whole groats, or steel-cut oats
1 medium onion, chopped
2 large tomatoes, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
4 whole green bell peppers
1 tsp ground cumin
1 dash dried red chili pepper
Salt and pepper, to taste
3 cups chicken broth, from bouillon

Preheat oven to 325-degrees F.

Sauté the oats and garlic in a nonstick skillet coated with cooking spray on medium high heat for about 5 minutes, until they start to brown. Begin adding the chicken broth to the skillet ½ cup at a time, until 2 cups of broth have been absorbed. Set the oats aside in a large bowl.

In the same skillet, stir-fry the ground turkey with the onions until the turkey is cooked throughout, and then add the chopped tomatoes, cumin, ground chili pepper, and salt/pepper. Add this turkey mixture to the oats, and stir together.

Cut the top off each bell pepper and scoop out the seeds and membrane, being careful not to break the peppers. Fill each pepper with the ground turkey-oat mixture and place in a baking dish. Add the remaining 1 cup of chicken broth to the baking dish, and cover first with plastic wrap and then tin foil (the plastic wrap will not allow the tin foil to stick to the peppers). Bake the stuffed chili peppers for 30 minutes at 325 degrees.

Makes 2 servings.

Macronutrient Profile, per serving:

k/cal: 709
Fat (g): 11 (2.3s, 2.9m, 3.8p)
Carbs: 95 (18 fiber)
Protein: 61

Tex-Mex Chicken-Vegetable-Grain Medley

If you’re short on time and need a quick fix, this one’s easy to prepare and is tasty to boot. If you really want to decrease your cooking time, you can make the oats in bulk at the beginning of the week.

Ingredients:
Chicken breast, grilled, 6 oz. cooked weight, cubed
Whole groats or steel-cut oats, ½ cup dry
Frozen vegetable mix (corn, peas, and carrots), ½ cup
1 stalk celery, chopped
Red bell pepper, ½ medium, chopped
2 tbsp barbecue sauce

Instructions:
Boil the oats in 2 cups of water for 30 minutes, or until most of the water is absorbed. When the oats are cooked, it’s very simple: just stir all of the ingredients together in a pot on medium-low heat, until everything is warm. It can also be nuked.

Macronutrient Profile:
k/cal: 770
Fat (g): 13 (2.3s, 4m, 3.5p)
Carbs: 91 (14 fiber)
Protein: 71

These recipes should provide plenty of opportunities to turn those oats into something much more than a mushy, tasteless breakfast. Now it’s time to go out and buy enough of these grains to fill all of the empty protein powder tubs that litter your house.

----------


## tezaman

ωραίο πόστ lean!

----------


## Muscleboss

leangains, πραγματτικά δεν τα ήξερα αυτά για τους τύπους της βρώμης....

κάντο μια μετάφραση όταν μπορέσεις να το βάλουμε και σεν άρθρο, είναι πολύ καλό! :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## peris

πολυ καλο ποστ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## leangains

Τνχ!! peris, Muscleboss, tezaman !!  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Θα το μεταφρ σοον

----------


## NASSER

πολυ καλο τοπικ leangains  καθως και εγω ειμαι φαν της βρωμης!

----------


## Alex Sevas

Ποικιλίες βρώμης
Από το λιγότερο για τα περισσότερα επεξεργασμένα:

Πλιγούρι βρώμης, ή ολόκληρη τη βρώμη: Αυτά είναι ελάχιστα επεξεργασία, μόνο με την κατάργηση του εξωτερικού κύτους. Είναι πολύ θρεπτικό, αλλά πρέπει να είναι βρασμένα ή / και μούσκεμα για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, προκειμένου να ώστε να μην σπάσει τα δόντια σας για αυτά.

Πίτουρο βρώμης: Αυτό είναι το εξωτερικό περίβλημα που αφαιρείται από το πλιγούρι. Τα πίτουρα είναι ιδιαίτερα υψηλό σε διαλυτή ίνα. Πίτουρο βρώμης είναι πολύ ευπροσάρμοστος, και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με πλιγούρι ή μόνοι, και ως προσθήκη στην αρτοποιητική συνταγές, ή ακόμη και στο νωπό shakes.

Steel-κομμένα βρώμη, βρώμη ή ιρλανδική: Αυτά είναι πλιγουριών που έχουν κομμένες σε μικρά κομμάτια. Έχουν μια σταθερότερη υφή ελάσεως από βρώμη, καθώς και άτομα στην γνωρίζουν συχνά προτιμούν τους για τα σιτηρά και το ζεστό πλιγούρι βρώμης μούσλι. Μια συμβουλή για την αγορά χάλυβα κομμένα βρώμη: ορισμένες από τις ποικιλίες όνομα μάρκας είναι απαγορευτικό κόστος, τόσο για την έρευνα στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους, από όπου μπορείτε να συμπληρώσετε μια ολόκληρη μπανιέρα πρωτεΐνης σε σκόνη (για πρώτη άδειο!) Για 5 δολάρια ΗΠΑ.

Βρώμης πλατυσμένοι ή παλιομοδίτικες βρώμη: Αυτά είναι πλιγούρι βρώμης που ατμό και ισοπέδωσε με τεράστια κύλινδροι, έτσι ώστε να μαγειρεύω πιο γρήγορα, σε περίπου 5 έως 15 λεπτά.

Γρήγορη βρώμη: Αυτά είναι πλιγουριών που έχουν κοπεί σε πολλά κομμάτια πριν ατμό και έλασης σε νιφάδες λεπτότερη, μειώνοντας έτσι το χρόνο μαγειρέματος σε 3-5 λεπτά. Αν και ταχύτερη μαγείρισσα, κάθε aficionado βρώμης θα σας πω ότι η έλλειψη εγκάρδια υφή και γεύση καρυδιού των λιγότερο μεταποιημένα ποικιλίες.

Στιγμιαίο βρώμη: Αυτά είναι από άλεση πλιγουριών σε μικροσκοπικά τεμάχια, precooking τους, την ξήρανση τους, στη συνέχεια, τη θραύση τους με ένα μεγάλο κύλινδρο. Πρέπει μόνο να αναμιχθεί με ένα ζεστό υγρό. Συνήθως flavorings και έχει προστεθεί αλάτι. Όλα αυτά επεξεργασία απομακρύνει όλα τα ίχνη της αρχικής υφή και την πλούσια γεύση του πλιγουριών.

Αλεύρι βρώμης: Αλεύρι βρώμης γίνεται από πλιγουριών ότι έχουν λόγο σε σκόνη, και δεν περιέχει γλουτένη, ώστε να μην αυξηθούν όπως αλεύρι. Μπορεί επίσης να γίνει στο σπίτι με λειοτρίβηση ελασματοποιημένων βρώμη σε σκόνη στο μπλέντερ.

Συνταγές

Φτάνει-για πεζοπορία περίπου πτώση αυτοκρατοριών και μωρό-μαλακό δέρμα, είναι η ώρα για τα γεγονότα σχετικά με το πώς να μαγειρεύουν αυτά λίγο θαύμα κόκκων. Είμαι πάντοτε σύγχυση όταν ακούω πολίτες να λένε πόσο πολύ τους περιφρονώ βρώμη. Ίσως να μην είμαστε τόσο καλά, αν χρησιμοποιείτε την γρήγορη βρώμη, πεδιάδα, μαγειρεμένο σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, με πλυντήριο πιάτων, και ταυτόχρονα είναι μαστιγώνονται γίγαντας από τις κεφαλές των ιχθύων. Δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ συνάντησε ένα πρόσωπο που δεν ήταν εντυπωσιασμένος με το γούστο μου μυρτιλός πλιγούρι βρώμης. Και έχω εισαχθεί σε πολλούς ανθρώπους. Roommates, γονείς, φίλους, φίλους φίλων, φιλενάδες, συγκάτοικος της φιλενάδες, την οικογένεια και τους φίλους του φιλενάδες? Nary μία ανικανοποίητη καταναλωτή, ακόμα.

Με τον τρόπο, όλες αυτές οι συνταγές είναι συμβατή με τον John Berardi τις διατροφικές συμβουλές που περιγράφονται στο Massive Μην τρώτε και Διατροφή σχέδια. Με άλλα λόγια, η πρωτεΐνη περιλαμβάνεται με κάθε γεύμα, και τις μεγάλες ποσότητες λίπους και carbs αποφεύγονται στο ίδιο γεύμα. Σε περίπτωση που δεν δίνοντας προσοχή νωρίτερα, η βρώμη είναι κόκκου, έτσι ώστε να αποτελέσει πηγή υδατανθράκων. Έτσι, όλα τα παρακάτω συνταγές είναι για P + C γεύματα.

Μυρτιλός πλιγούρι βρώμης

Εδώ είναι, το πρωινό που ικανοποιεί κάθε σας διατροφική θέλουν και επιθυμούν. Μια μικρή προειδοποίηση: μόλις πας χάλυβα εύκολη, δεν υπάρχει για να επανέλθω. Αυτή η συνταγή κάνει ένα μεγάλο μπολ με πλιγούρι βρώμης, που συνήθως τρώνε κατά τη διάρκεια της Massive Φαγητό φάσεις. Μπορείτε να μειώσετε τα συστατικά αν θέλετε λιγότερες carbs και συνολική k / χημικές ουσίες κατά τη διάρκεια της δίαιτας φάσεις.

Συστατικά:

1 / 2 φλιτζάνι κομμένα χάλυβα βρώμη
1 / 3 φλιτζάνι πίτουρο βρώμης
1 / 2 φλιτζάνι κατεψυγμένα Προσκοπίνες
1,5 Απαγωγοί σοκολάτα πρωτεΐνης ορού γάλακτος σε σκόνη
Νερό, σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες
¼ κουταλάκι αλάτι
Dash κανέλας (μεγάλη παύλα)
Dash των Splenda (μεγάλη παύλα)

Οδηγίες:

Προσθήκη χάλυβα κομμένα βρώμη σε 3 με 4 φλιτζάνια νερό το βράδυ πριν πάτε για ύπνο. Φέρεται σε βρασμό, σιγοβράζω λίγα λεπτά, στη συνέχεια, αφαιρέστε από τη θερμότητα, καλύπτει την κατσαρόλα, και πατήστε το σανό. Η πλέον σιγοβράζω σας ή / και το νερό που χρησιμοποιείτε περισσότερο, όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το πιάτο πλιγούρι βρώμης, όπως η βρώμη την τάση να απορροφούν το νερό σαν σφουγγάρι.

Κατά την ΑΜ, η βρώμη θέτουν σε σιγοβράζω πάλι μεσαίου χαμηλή φωτιά, προσθέτοντας το αλάτι, κανέλα, και ακατέργαστο πίτουρο βρώμης. Συνέχεια simmering ανάδευση και για 5 λεπτά, ή μέχρι να πετύχετε το επιθυμητό πάχος (μπορεί να έχετε για να σιγοβράζω πλέον να βράσει-off ορισμένες από το νερό). Απενεργοποιήστε τη θερμότητα, στη συνέχεια προσθέστε τα κατεψυγμένα Προσκοπίνες και ορισμένες Splenda.

Ανακατέψτε μέχρι το Προσκοπίνες είναι ρευστή, με αποτέλεσμα την ψύξη το πλιγούρι βρώμης και επιτρέπει την πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη που πρέπει να προστεθεί. Η συνέπεια θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά παχύ, ιδιαίτερα μετά το πίτουρο βρώμης, έχει προστεθεί και μαγειρεμένα λίγο. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να προσθέσετε λίγο νερό στην ΑΜ, ανάλογα με το ποσό που ήταν βρασμένο-off το βράδυ πριν.

ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ Προφίλ:

k / cal: 699
Λίπος (g): 13 (2.5s, 4.7m, 4.6p)
Carbs: 111 (20 fiber)
Πρωτεΐνες: 54

Φράουλα-Μπανάνα πλιγούρι βρώμης

Δεδομένου ότι μάλλον θα κουράζονται ποτέ δεν το μυρτιλός πλιγούρι βρώμης, ίσως να μπουν στον πειρασμό να παραμελεί αυτό συνταγή. Αλλά δίνω μιά προσπάθεια? Ποικιλία είναι καλό!

Συστατικά:

1 / 2 φλιτζάνι κομμένα χάλυβα βρώμη
1 / 3 φλιτζάνι πίτουρο βρώμης
3 / 4 φλιτζανιού νωπά ή κατεψυγμένα φράουλες
1 μεσαίου μπανάνα, φέτες
1,5 Απαγωγοί φράουλα ή βανίλια πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος σε σκόνη
Νερό, σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες
¼ κουταλάκι αλάτι
Dash κανέλας (μεγάλη παύλα)

Οδηγίες:

Το βράδυ, η προετοιμασία της βρώμης με τον ίδιο τρόπο όπως το πλιγούρι βρώμης μυρτιλός συνταγή. Και πάλι το πρωί, η βρώμη θέτουν σε σιγοβράζω και προσθήκη της μπανάνας, το αλάτι, κανέλα, και το πίτουρο βρώμης. Φυλάσσετε και σιγοβράζω ανάδευση, μέχρι να έχουν το επιθυμητό συνοχή (10 λεπτά περίπου), απομακρύνεται από την φωτιά, και ανακατεύετε-στην φράουλες και πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη.

ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ Προφίλ:

k / cal: 696
Λίπος (g): 11 (2.3s, 3.9m, 3.7p)
Carbs: 116 (19 fiber)
Πρωτεΐνες: 50

Ψητό μήλο-Κανέλα πλιγούρι βρώμης

Αν έχετε τη διάθεση για μια εγκάρδια αλεύρων στις ζωοτροφές που ακόρεστη P + C αποδεικνύεται μέσα από εσάς, αυτό θα μπορούσε να κατευνάσει λίγο τα πράγματα.

Συστατικά:

3 φλιτζάνια σπάνιο είδος βρώμη
1 φλυτζάνι πίτουρο βρώμης
1 μεγάλο μήλο, ψιλοκομμένο (Προτιμώ Macintosh)
4 Απαγωγοί βανίλιας ή φράουλας πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη
1 TSP αλάτι
2 TSP κανέλα
1 / 2 φλιτζάνι ανταγωνισμό ημερομηνίες, ψιλοκομμένο
4 φλιτζάνια νερό
1 TSP εκχύλισμα βανίλιας

Οδηγίες:

Συνδυάστε ξηρά συστατικά σε ένα μπολ και ανακατέψτε καλά. Σε ένα ξεχωριστό δοχείο συνδυάζουν νερού και βανίλια. Συνδυάστε όλα τα συστατικά, αναδεύοντας ελαφρά. Ρίξτε σε 8 "x 8" ψήσιμο πιάτου, επικαλυμμένα με μαγειρικό σπρέι. Ψήνουμε στους 350 βαθμούς F για 35 λεπτά, ή μέχρι το υγρό να έχει απορροφηθεί και το πλιγούρι βρώμης είναι προσφορά. Πάνω από το ψήσιμο θα οδηγήσει σε ξηρό πλιγούρι βρώμης.

Αν θέλετε πραγματικά να είναι ειδική, το έβαλε σε ένα μπολ και για λίγο το γάλα του. Τα δύο πηγαίνουν χέρι με χέρι.

Κάνει 4 servings

ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ Προφίλ, ανά:

k / cal: 520
Λίπος (g): 9 (2s, 3m, 4P)
Carbs: 85 (15 fiber)
Πρωτεΐνες: 35

Apple φρουτόπιτα Protein Bars

Πήρα μεγάλο κόπο για να δημιουργηθεί μια πρωτεΐνη C + P μπαρ ότι δεν είναι τόσο στεγνό και chewy ως Fido της καουτσούκ οστών. Αυτές οι ράβδοι παρέχει πολλαπλά στρώματα appeases κολλώδης Θεώ, ακόμα και τον πιο σχολαστικός της eaters. Μόλις αφήσετε το "πρωτεΐνη μπαρ" στον τίτλο, αν είστε σίτισή τους σε disbeliever.

Συστατικά:
1 κούπα αλεύρι βρώμης
1 φλιτζάνι ολόκληρο το αλεύρι σίτου
6 Απαγωγοί φράουλα ή βανίλια πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος σε σκόνη
2 / 3 φλιτζάνι nonfat απλό γιαούρτι
Jumbo 1 ασπράδι αυγού
1 φλυτζάνι πίτουρο βρώμης
1 φλιτζάνι κόκκους Splenda
1 φλιτζάνι πουρές μήλων, άγλυκος
2 tbsp μέλι
1 μεγάλο μήλο, ψιλοκομμένο
2 TSP εκχύλισμα βανίλιας
2 TSP κανέλα
½ κουταλάκι του γλυκού αλάτι
1 tbsp ελαιόλαδο

Οδηγίες:

Προθέρμανση φούρνο σε 350 βαθμούς F. -

Συνδυάστε αυτά σε ένα μεγάλο μπολ: αλεύρι βρώμης, ολόκληρο το αλεύρι, αλάτι, 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού κανέλα, και τα περισσότερα από τα Splenda, αφήνοντας δύο κουταλιές για αργότερα. Ανακατέψτε αυτά τα ξηρά συστατικά μαζί.

Βάλτε το γιαούρτι, ασπράδι αυγού, εκχύλισμα βανίλιας, και το ελαιόλαδο σε μπλέντερ και μετατροπή της σε χαμηλά επίπεδα. Προσθέστε την πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη 1 κουταλιά κάθε φορά, μέχρι αναμειγνύονται επιμελώς. Για αυτό το μίγμα στο μπολ και ανακατέψτε μέχρι να έχει μαζί της συνοχής της ζύμης.

Coat 8X12 inch ψήσιμο ενός πανευρωπαϊκού μαγείρεμα με ψεκασμό, τότε για το μίγμα στη λεκάνη, ισοπέδωση μέχρι τα άκρα.

Στη συνέχεια, το μίγμα πουρές μήλων, 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού κανέλα, ψιλοκομμένο μήλο, καθώς και το μέλι, και για πάνω από την κορυφή της ζύμης μείγμα στο τηγάνι, σκορπώντας ομοιόμορφα.

Ραντίστε το πίτουρο βρώμης πάνω από την κορυφή, μέχρι το βάθος και ομοιόμορφα καλύπτεται, τότε το υπόλοιπο Splenda πασπαλίζουμε πάνω από την κορυφή.

Ψήνουμε για 15 λεπτά στους 350 βαθμούς F-, και στη συνέχεια να στραφούν σε φιλονικία για 3-4 λεπτά, μέχρι την κορυφή είναι μόλις ελαφρώς browned. Προσέξτε να μην overcook.

Κάνει 12 bar.

ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ Προφίλ (κάθε εξυπηρέτηση)

K / cal: 183
Λίπος: 3 g (1σ, 1m, 1p)
Carbs: 27ζ (4 fiber)
Πρωτεΐνες: 16 g

Cranberry βρώμης Brownies

Αυτά είναι απλή, γρήγορη και νόστιμη, που συνδυάζει όλα τα θρεπτικά συστατικά που συμπληρώνουν το ένα το άλλο.

Συστατικά:
1 ½ φλιτζάνια ελασματοποιημένων βρώμη, το έδαφος σε σκόνη σε ένα τρόφιμο επεξεργαστή
1 φλιτζάνι ολόκληρο το αλεύρι σίτου
5 Απαγωγοί πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη σοκολάτας
1 φλιτζάνι κόκκους Splenda
1 / 3 φλιτζάνι αποξηραμένα σμέρτα
2 TSP ψήσιμο σε σκόνη
1 TSP κανέλα
½ TSP αλάτι
2 / 3 φλιτζάνι nonfat απλό γιαούρτι
1 / 3 φλιτζάνι πουρές μήλων
2 tbsp μέλι
1 tbsp ελαιόλαδο

Συνδυάστε τα ξηρά συστατικά σε ένα μεγάλο μπολ, ανάμειξη σύντομα. Προσθέστε το γιαούρτι, πουρές μήλων, του πετρελαίου και των τροφίμων σε ένα επεξεργαστή, και αναμειγνύεται με χαμηλά.

Προσθέστε την πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη σε αυτό το μείγμα, ενώ ανάμειξη, μια κουταλιά κάθε φορά, μέχρι αναμειγνύονται επιμελώς.

Για αυτό το μείγμα στην ξηρά συστατικά, προσθέστε το μέλι, και ανακατέψτε μέχρι τα πάντα μαζί και είναι ανάμεικτα.

Για τη ζύμη σε ένα 8X12 ιντσών μαγείρεμα πιάτου, και ψήνουμε στους 350 βαθμούς-F για 10-12 λεπτά (δεν μαγειρεύω πολύ μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα ή ότι θα χάσουν είναι chewy υφή και την υγρασία).

Κάνει 8 Brownies.

ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ Προφίλ, ανά νεράιδα:
k / cal: 253
Λίπος (g): 4 (0.8s, 2.2m, 0.9p)
Carbs: 37 (4 fiber)
Πρωτεΐνες: 18

Cranberry-Orange καρβέλι ολικής αλέσεως

Αν θέλετε να εκπλήξει με την οικογένειά σας ένα γευστικό ορεκτικό σε Ευχαριστιών, ρίχνει ένα από αυτά στο τραπέζι. Ή κάνω μια φραντζόλα οποιαδήποτε άλλη στιγμή του έτους για να εκπληρώσει αυτές τις απαιτήσεις ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ.

Συστατικά:
1,5 φλιτζάνια ελασματοποιημένα βρώμη
1 φλιτζάνι ολόκληρο το αλεύρι σίτου
½ φλιτζάνι nonfat ξηρό γάλα σε σκόνη
4 Απαγωγοί φράουλα ή βανίλια πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος σε σκόνη (για την αγάπη του Θεού, δεν χρησιμοποιούν τη σοκολάτα, ech!)
0,5 φλιτζάνια νερό
Χυμός από 1 πορτοκάλι
Τριμμένο φλούδα από 1 πορτοκάλι (μην πάει στη θάλασσα για το φλοιό, ή να λάβει τα πικρά)
½ φλιτζάνι πουρές μήλων
½ tbsp canola πετρελαίου
1 TSP εκχύλισμα βανίλιας
1 tbsp ψήσιμο σε σκόνη
Dash του εδάφους μοσχοκάρυδο (μικρή παύλα)
½ TSP αλάτι
¾ φλιτζάνι αποξηραμένα σμέρτα
2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού λίνος σύνολο των σπόρων προς σπορά *
½ φλιτζάνι κόκκους Splenda

Οδηγίες:

Συνδυάστε τα ξηρά συστατικά σε ένα μεγάλο μπολ, και αναμειγνύεται με ένα μεγάλο ξύλινο κουτάλι.

Προσθέστε το νερό, πουρές μήλων, λάδι, βανίλια, και το σύνολο αναμειγνύεται επιμελώς. Χρησιμοποιώντας ένα πρόστιμο τρίπτης, ξύρισμα από το εξωτερικό δέρμα πορτοκαλί, μέχρι την απόκτηση περίπου 2 κουταλιές της τριμμένο φλοιό. Προσθέστε το τριμμένο φλοιό, και πιέστε το πορτοκαλί στο μίγμα, την άρση των σπόρων.

Χωρίστε το μείγμα σε δύο καρβέλι τηγάνια, επικαλυμμένα με μαγειρικό σπρέι. Cook για 20-25 λεπτά στους 350 βαθμούς.

* Ολόκληρη σπόρων λίνου δεν πέψη, αν δεν περάσουν 20 λεπτά μάσημα κάθε μπουκιά. Έχουν προστεθεί σε αυτή τη συνταγή για περισσότερη υφή, οπότε μην ανησυχείς για το μάσημα πράγμα. Για πληροφορίες για τα θρεπτικά συστατικά, τα μισά από τα δοθεί σπόροι είχαν περιληφθεί στην ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ προφίλ, που βασίζεται στην υπόθεση ότι το ήμισυ των σπόρων θα περάσει κατευθείαν μέσα από εσάς.

ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ Προφίλ, ανά 1 / 3 καρβέλι:

k / cal: 327
Λίπος (g): 5 (1σ, 2m, 2P)
Carbs: 53 (7 fiber)
Πρωτεΐνες: 22

Τζίντζερ scones Βερίκοκο

Καλά, καλά ... δεν θα μας fancy με σπιτικά scones; Μην ανησυχείτε, αν τα παιδιά στο γυμναστήριο σας ρωτήσω τι έχετε το φαγητό, μπορείτε απλά να τους αποκαλούμε "πρωτεΐνες pucks".

1 φλιτζάνι ολόκληρο το αλεύρι σίτου, συν ½ φλιτζάνι αλεύρι σίτου, που προορίζεται
1 φλιτζάνι ελασματοποιημένα βρώμη
1 κούπα αλεύρι βρώμης
6 Απαγωγοί χαμαικέρασου πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος σε σκόνη
¾ φλιτζάνι αποξηραμένα βερίκοκα, ψιλοκομμένο
½ φλιτζάνι πουρές μήλων
2 ιντσών κύβος νωπών ρίζα τζίντζερ, αποφλοιωμένες και κομμένες
¼ φλιτζάνι κόκκους Splenda
1 ¼ TSP ψήσιμο σε σκόνη
¼ TSP αλάτι
¼ φλιτζάνι nonfat ξηρό γάλα σε σκόνη
½ φλιτζάνι νερό
½ tbsp canola ή ελαιόλαδο

Οδηγίες:

Συνδυάστε τα ξηρά συστατικά σε ένα μεγάλο μπολ (εκτός από το ½ φλιτζάνι ολόκληρο το αλεύρι σίτου). Για να κάνετε το αλεύρι βρώμης, 1 κούπα διαδικασία της έλασης βρώμης στο μπλέντερ σε υψηλά επίπεδα, έως ότου μετατραπεί σε λεπτή σκόνη.

Προσθέστε το πουρές μήλων και το νερό, και αναμιγνύεται μέχρις ότου μια μαλακή ζύμη που σχηματίζεται. Σπουν-out 1 / 3 της ζύμης και τόπος floured σε μια επιφάνεια. Ραντίστε αλεύρι πάνω από την κορυφή του σωρού, και ισοπεδώ σε 3 / 4 ιντσών πάχους κυκλικής μπουρί. Αποκοπή του κύκλου σφήνες σε τέσσερις (δύο φορές διαγωνίως). Τοποθετήστε κάθε επιβάρυνση για ένα cookie φύλλο επικαλυμμένο με μαγείρεμα ψεκασμού. Επαναλάβετε για τα υπόλοιπα 3rds της ζύμης.

Cook για 10-12 λεπτά στους 350 βαθμούς F.

Κάνει 12 scones

ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ Προφίλ, ανά πίτα:

k / cal: 189
Λίπος (g): 3 (0.5s, 1.5m, 1p)
Carbs: 27 (4 fiber)
Πρωτεΐνες: 14

Θρούμπι πλιγούρι βρώμης Συνταγές

Εντάξει, υπάρχουν αρκετές συνταγές για την ικανοποίηση των παραπάνω γλυκό δόντι σας μέση Krispy Kreme πρεζόνι. Αλλά δεν πρέπει να ξεγελαστούν να σκεφτόμαστε ότι η βρώμη είναι συνώνυμο με τα επίθετα "φρουτώδη" ή "ζάχαρη". Η ευελιξία της βρώμης είναι ατελείωτες και οι ακόλουθες θρούμπι συνταγές θα τεθούν σε ανάπαυση κάθε λανθασμένες αντιλήψεις ορισμένων ψευτοσυναισθηματικός ζαχαρόζη εθισμένο feverishly devouring ένα δίσκο βρώμης Brownies. Εδώ είναι μερικές συνταγές που επανέλθουμε στην εποχή του "βρώμης-διατροφικές βαρβάρους".

Shakshuka

Δεν θα βρείτε πολλούς Levantines τρώει ένα ζαχαρούχο μπολ των δημητριακών για πρωινό. Shakshuka, μια ωριμασμένο μείγμα της τομάτας και των αυγών, είναι ένα κοινό πρωινό στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο. Εδώ είναι μια έκδοση με την προστιθέμενη Θεώ βρώμης.

Συστατικά:
1 / 3 φλιτζάνι κομμένα χάλυβα βρώμη
2 μεγάλες ντομάτες, ψιλοκομμένο
2 tbsp Τοματοπολτός
1 μέσο κρεμμύδι, ψιλοκομμένο
1 σκελίδα σκόρδο σκόρδο ψιλοκομμένο
1 μεγάλο αυγό, σύνολο
¾ φλιτζάνι ακατέργαστη ασπράδια αυγών
αλάτι και πιπέρι, για να δοκιμάσετε

Οδηγίες:

Φέρτε τη βρώμη, ντομάτες, πάστα ντομάτας και να βράσουν σε 2 φλιτζάνια νερό. Η κάλυψη και να μειώσουν σε σιγοβράζω θερμότητας για 25 λεπτά.

Τσιγαριστός το κρεμμύδι και το σκόρδο σε μια κατσαρόλα επικαλυμμένα με μαγείρεμα ψεκασμού και τους προσθέσει στην κατσαρόλα όταν η βρώμη έχει τελειώσει το μαγείρεμα. Η συνέπεια θα πρέπει να είναι παχιά, αλλά λίγο soupy. Περισσότερα το νερό μπορεί να χρειάζεται να προστεθεί στο σημείο αυτό να επιτευχθεί η επιθυμητή συνοχή.

Διαδώστε το σύνολο των αυγών και ασπράδια αυγού πάνω από την επιφάνεια, αναδεύοντας ελαφρά για να σπάσει ο κρόκος. Καλύψτε και σιγοβράζω για πρόσθετη 3-4 λεπτά. Πασπαλίζουμε με αλάτι και πιπέρι και σερβίρουμε το.

ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ Προφίλ:

k / cal: 516
Λίπος (g): 10 (2.3s, 3.2m, 2.5p)
Carbs: 71 (13 fiber)
Πρωτεΐνες: 40

Βρώμης-Σαλάτα Κοτόπουλο

Αυτή η συνταγή είναι ελαφρύ και δροσιστικό, για τα ζεστά Αύγουστος ημέρες, εφόσον ατμό μπολ βρώμης είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα για το μυαλό σου.

Συστατικά:
Στήθος κοτόπουλου, 6 ουγκιών βρασμένα
½ φλιτζάνι κομμένα χάλυβα βρώμη
1 μεγάλη ντομάτα, ψιλοκομμένο
1 μεγάλο αγγούρι, ψιλοκομμένο
2 scallions, σε κύβους
1 / 3 φλιτζάνι φρέσκο δυόσμο και / ή μαϊντανό, ψιλοκομμένο
Φρέσκο χυμό από 1 λεμόνι
Dash άλατος
2 μεγάλα φύλλα μαρουλιού

Οδηγίες:

Συνήθως σχάρα μερικά κιλά στήθος κοτόπουλο και τα αποθηκεύω στις Ziploc σακούλες στο ψυγείο για μια γρήγορη πρωτεΐνης καθορίζει. Φέτα ένα από αυτά τα στήθη κοτόπουλου και αφήστε για αργότερα.

Τοποθετήστε τη βρώμη σε μια κατσαρόλα και κάλυψη με βραστό νερό. Αφήστε να καθίσει για 20 λεπτά, τότε εγκεφάλων. Όταν καλά στραγγισμένο και ελαφρά ψύξη, αναμειγνύεται με τη βρώμη ντομάτα, αγγούρι, scallions, μέντα / μαϊντανό, χυμό λεμονιού και το αλάτι. Καλύψτε και βάζετε στο ψυγείο μέχρι κουλ.

Σερβίρετε τα φύλλα μαρουλιού και από την κορυφή με το στήθος κοτόπουλου σε φέτες.

ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ Προφίλ:

k / cal: 700
Λίπος (g): 13 (2.9s, 3.9m, 3.7p)
Carbs: 77 (15 fiber)
Πρωτεΐνες: 72

Γεμιστές Πιπεριές Bell

Εδώ είναι μια εγκάρδια συνταγή που συνδυάζει το καλό της βρώμης, καλής ποιότητας πρωτεΐνη, και πολλά αντιοξειδωτικά από τα veggies και μπαχαρικά.

12 ουγκιών έδαφος στήθος γαλοπούλας (98% άπαχο)
1 φλιτζάνι ολόκληρο πλιγούρια, ή χάλυβα-cut βρώμη
1 μέσο κρεμμύδι, ψιλοκομμένο
2 μεγάλες ντομάτες, ψιλοκομμένο
2 σκελίδες σκόρδο, κιμά
4 ολόκληρες πράσινες πιπεριές καμπάνα
1 TSP έδαφος κίμινο
1 παύλα αποξηραμένες κόκκινες πιπεριές τσίλι
Αλάτι και πιπέρι, για να δοκιμάσετε
3 φλιτζάνια ζωμό κοτόπουλου, από Bouillon

Προθέρμανση φούρνο-με 325 βαθμούς F.

Τσιγαριστός τη βρώμη και το σκόρδο σε μια κατσαρόλα nonstick επικαλυμμένα με μαγειρικό σπρέι σε μεσαία υψηλή θερμότητα για περίπου 5 λεπτά, μέχρι να αρχίσει να καφέ. Ξεκινήστε προσθέτοντας το ζωμό κοτόπουλου στην κατσαρόλα ½ φλιτζάνι τη φορά, μέχρι τις 2 φλιτζάνια ζωμό έχουν απορροφηθεί. Ρυθμίστε τη βρώμη άκρη σε ένα μεγάλο μπολ.

Στην ίδια κατσαρόλα, ανακατεύετε-τηγανίζουμε το έδαφος της Τουρκίας με τα κρεμμύδια, μέχρι την Τουρκία είναι μαγειρεμένα ολόκληρη, και στη συνέχεια προσθέστε τις ντομάτες κομμένες, κίμινο, πιπεριές τσίλι έδαφος, και το αλάτι / πιπέρι. Προσθέστε αυτό το μίγμα της γαλοπούλας με την βρώμη, μαζί και ανακατεύετε.

Κόβουμε το επάνω στα ανοικτά κάθε καμπάνα πιπέρι και φτιαρίζω μεμβράνης και τους σπόρους, προσέχοντας να μην σπάσει την πιπεριά. Γεμίστε κάθε πιπεριά με το έδαφος-βρώμη μείγμα γαλοπούλας και θέση σε ένα πιάτο ψησίματος. Προσθέστε το υπόλοιπο 1 φλιτζάνι ζωμό κοτόπουλου με το ψήσιμο πιάτου, και την κάλυψη των πρώτων περιτύλιξη με πλαστικό φύλλο και στη συνέχεια κασσίτερο (τυλίξτε το πλαστικό δεν θα επιτρέψει το φύλλο κασσίτερου για να παραμείνουμε στο πιπεριές). Ψήνουμε το γεμιστές πιπεριές τσίλι για 30 λεπτά στους 325 βαθμούς.

Κάνει 2 servings.

ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ Προφίλ, ανά:

k / cal: 709
Λίπος (g): 11 (2.3s, 2.9m, 3.8p)
Carbs: 95 (18 fiber)
Πρωτεΐνες: 61

Tex-Mex Chicken-Φυτικά-Grain MEDLEY

Αν είστε σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα και χρειάζονται μια γρήγορη λύση, αυτό εύκολο να προετοιμαστούν και να είναι νόστιμα εκκίνησης. Αν θέλετε πραγματικά να μειώσετε το χρόνο μαγειρέματος, μπορείτε να κάνετε τη βρώμη χύμα στις αρχές της εβδομάδας.

Συστατικά:
Στήθος κοτόπουλου, σχάρα, 6 ουγκιά. μαγειρεμένο βάρος, CUBED
Ολόκληρη πλιγούρια ή χάλυβα-cut βρώμη, ½ φλιτζάνι ξηρό
Κατεψυγμένα μείγμα λαχανικών (καλαμπόκι, τα μπιζέλια και τα καρότα), ½ φλιτζάνι
1 στέλεχος σέλινο, ψιλοκομμένο
Red καμπάνα πιπέρι, ½ μέσο, ψιλοκομμένο
2 tbsp σάλτσα μπάρμπεκιου

Οδηγίες:
Βράζουμε το βρώμης σε 2 φλιτζάνια νερό για 30 λεπτά, ή μέχρι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του νερού απορροφάται. Όταν η βρώμη είναι μαγειρεμένα, είναι πολύ απλή: απλά ανακατέψτε όλα τα συστατικά μαζί σε μια κατσαρόλα σε μεσαία-χαμηλή φωτιά, μέχρι τα πάντα είναι ζεστά. Μπορεί επίσης να nuked.

ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ Ή ΑΛΛΗΣ Προφίλ:
k / cal: 770
Λίπος (g): 13 (2.3s, 4m, 3.5p)
Carbs: 91 (14 fiber)
Πρωτεΐνες: 71

Αυτές οι συνταγές θα πρέπει να παρέχει πολλές ευκαιρίες για να ενεργοποιήσετε αυτές βρώμης σε κάτι πολύ περισσότερο από ένα πολτώδης, άγευστο πρόγευμα. Τώρα είναι η ώρα να πάνε να αγοράσουν αρκετά από αυτά για την πλήρωση όλων των κόκκων της κενής πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη Ταμπς ότι αχυροστρωμνή το σπίτι σας.

----------


## leangains

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Αλεξ! Για την ώρα είχα μεταφράσει μέχρι τη 2η συνταγή. Με σώζεις γιατί δεν είχα και πολύ χρόνο. Ευχαριστώ!

Πολύ καλή δουλεία Αλεξ congrats!

----------


## Alex Sevas

Δεν κάνει τίποτα leangains. Τα έκανε όλα το Google...xexe!!  Παιδιά το site είναι φοβερό μόλις σήμερα έγινα μέλος και είδα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα και συνταγές. Μράβο παιδιά αυτές είναι ιστιοσελίδες. Να μπαίνουμε στο ''πνεύμα των αρχαίων Ελλήνων'' σιγά σιγά. “νούς υγιής εν σώματι υγιεί”... Έχει πήξει στα fast foodάδικα ο κόσμος και στις εύκολες λύσεις. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να σε γλίτωσα από αρκετό χρόνο φίλε μου leangains... Καλή συνέχεια. Keep up the good work... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Stephany

> Δεν κάνει τίποτα leangains. Τα έκανε όλα το Google...xexe!!  Παιδιά το site είναι φοβερό μόλις σήμερα έγινα μέλος και είδα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα και συνταγές. Μράβο παιδιά αυτές είναι ιστιοσελίδες. Να μπαίνουμε στο ''πνεύμα των αρχαίων Ελλήνων'' σιγά σιγά. “νούς υγιής εν σώματι υγιεί”... Έχει πήξει στα fast foodάδικα ο κόσμος και στις εύκολες λύσεις. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να σε γλίτωσα από αρκετό χρόνο φίλε μου leangains... Καλή συνέχεια. Keep up the good work...


ωραίες συνταγές!! Πολύ καλή δουλειά & στον Αλεξ & στον leangains.. παιδιά, για τα quacker balance που διαφημίζονται τι γνώμη έχετε? Να τα προτιμήσω την επόμενη φορά απ'τα κλασικά quacker?

----------


## leangains

δε τα ξέρω. κοίτα στη σύνθεση, αν γράφει ζάχαρη, αλάτι, χρωστικά κτλ κ τα συστατικά είναι πάνω από 3-4, την απάντηση τη μαντεύεις.

όσο πιο απλό και ας πούμε φυσικό-οργανικό είναι ένα τρόφιο, δλδ όσο λιγότερη επεξεργασία έχει δεκτή τόσο καλύτερο είναι. τουλάχιστον έτσι το βλέπω εγώ, μπορεί κ να κάνω λάθος, ποιος ξέρει

----------


## Stephany

ναι έχει & ζάχαρη & αλάτι & γλυκόζη απ'όσο λέει!! Απαπα!!!  :01. Sad:  Nα ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα... για τις καραμέλες χωρίς ζάχαρη για τις υπογλυκαιμίες τι λέτε?? Είναι κάτι halls vita c,μ'αρέσουν πολύ..  περιέχουν:

Ασπαρτάμη,ισομάλτ,ακεσουλφάμη -Κ,βιταμίνη C,μέσο οξίνισης,κιτρικό οξύ,αρωματικές ύλες,χρωστικές, β-καροτένιο & πηγή φαινυλαλανίνης(εντάξει αυτό σίγουρα δεν είναι οκ!!)

τώρα για τα θρεπτικά στοιχεία αναφέρεται:
 ανά 100g.......

      237kcal
      υδατάνθρακες 93,9γ απ'τους οποίους όλα,λέει, είναι πολυαλκοόλες
      βιταμίνη c: 1667mg      
όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι μηδαμινά



τι πιστεύετε,μερικές καραμέλες είναι ικανές να ανεβάσουν πολύ την ινσουλίνη & να παχύνουμε?

----------


## leangains

δε ξέρω Στεφ.  δε μάρεσαμ τα: ασπαρτάμη, αρωματικές ύλες κ το χρωστικές.
χούφτες δε θα τρως φαντάζομαι, αλλά... 

ας σου απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος, εγώ είμαι κ υπερβολικός με αυτά.

----------

